# Construction begins again on the Poverty Point RR



## Rfrieda (Dec 20, 2012)

Thought I would post some pics of our first attempt of a G scale outdoor layout that was built for our son Ryder. I built it on the PVC ladder system elevated only a few inches off the ground. I am currently running track power and the Revolution Train Engineer 2.4ghz. We have a small water Garden and 2 small streams feeding into it. I found an old Aristocraft wooden brdge that would span to each side and used a Aristocraft covered bridge to cross one of the streams. 

























































My wife and celebrated our 7th aniversary on April 1,2013 and after dinner Ryder and I ran the trains for an hour or so. This is an every day ritual. Get home from work and daycare and play with the Choo-Choo's. 
On April 2, 2013 at 11:30 pm we had a HAIL STORM. Golf Ball to Soft ball size hail! Over 80k in damages to entire property and 2 new vehicles. The last few pics show damaged Rail Road. The hail opened up the track like a key hole from where it when in between the rails.
All of the rolling stock was parked on the patio under a roof but the angle of attack smashed most of the cars.



















































When I filed my insurance claim for the contents they depreciated these trains more than a 50% and I turned in reciepts that were only 4 months past. All they could tell me is to have the trains appraised for replacement values like jewlery. Heres the catch! Once you have them appraised they become collections and it takes special policies to cover collections from I have been told. I licked my wounds and shook it off and we are rebuilding now. I hope to have some current pictures up by the weekend. I hope you have enjoyed my Post and 
LONG LIVE THE POVERTY POINT RR!!!
LATER,
ROBBIE


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Robbie, 

Sorry to hear (and see) the damage your railroad sustained. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is so sad.


Hope you can fix things up 

JJ


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very sad. Hail can certainly do major damage. I hope the insurance at least covered the damage to the house and vehicles!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very sad. Hail can certainly do major damage. I hope the insurance at least covered the damage to the house and vehicles!


----------



## Rfrieda (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the responces. Yes we got everything taken care of and made some major changes along the way. 
Got the last bit of track down last night that makes the big oval and ran a short train once or twice around. Mosquitoes were too bad to shoot a video but I need to get the rail bender out for some minor adjustments. 
Thanks again, 
Robbie


----------



## Rfrieda (Dec 20, 2012)

Well with the weather getting nice I was able to get out and work on the layout. I have included a few videos of what we have now. I started doing inventory on track and I think I have enough to go completely around our patio. I am converting from track power to battery power. I am running 22.2 volt LiPo batteries. Check it out and let me know what you think. 
Robbie 

http://youtu.be/1xQXP4quYjo 
http://youtu.be/JRx5WN4QYIY 
http://youtu.be/8EdsBWPmNXM 
http://youtu.be/Up3lzIEYpyg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to read about your hail storm, I must have missed it the first time around. Glad you are up and running again. Nice videos! Where do you live? When I lived in Lakewood, Co we occasionally got bad hail storms. I once had one that caused about $1000 to the railroad, we also got a new roof and a few more things. We had a full replacement policy and everything was replaced at full value, some cars and Pola buildings. If I didn't replace I would only have gotten the depreciated value. A couple of years ago our sump pump failed and we had a lot of damage in the basement. A couple of Aristo train engineer systems were damaged. They replaced them with two of the new Aristo REVOs with sound. This time it was State Farm. I'm a firm believer of full replacement policies. We haven't had any complaints either time. There was a deductible both times, but once that was exceeded everything was taken care of. Chuck


----------



## Rfrieda (Dec 20, 2012)

We are in Santa Fe, Texas. About half way between Houston and Galveston. The one year Anniversery of the Layout is coming up in about two weeks. 
Robbie


----------



## mentonvista (Jan 18, 2014)

Fun in re-building always ! Great name - poverty point. I'm working on WoeIsMe Junction too... 

menton.


----------

